
Show HN: My Dad and I wrote a simple distributed storage system in PHP - cantcodeyet
The goal was to aggregate LEB providers and&#x2F;or homelab enthusiasts to ensure redundancy and high availability. I added a simple URL shortener to test it out.<p>All feedback is welcome!<p>Link Shortener: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;christian-kramer&#x2F;qdlink" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;christian-kramer&#x2F;qdlink</a><p>Distributed Storage: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;christian-kramer&#x2F;qdstore" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;christian-kramer&#x2F;qdstore</a><p>Live Site: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;qdl.ink" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;qdl.ink</a>
======
Findeton
It's kinda down?

~~~
cantcodeyet
Sorry about that, try HTTP

